# EBI light, response from Hagen



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All. I've heard back from Hagen about the Ebi light (but not yet about the 3D background). It's just the bulbs that are a problem, not the fixture, and they will replace them. I am very pleased with this response.

Here's the response I got:

Dear Maureen,

We thank you for taking the time to contact us. We have had some problems with the longevity of the original version of light bulbs included with the EBI lights, rather than a problem with the actual fixture. The fixture remains the same style as the present one. However, to make this exchange as easy and painless as possible, we are exchanging the entire fluorescent fixture with one with the new, longer life, bulb already installed.

If you could give us the name of the store where you purchased the unit, we can check if they have received any new exchange units as of yet. If they have, you could replace your old light as soon as possible. If they have not, we would like to send a new unit to them for you to exchange at the store. As soon as they receive the fixture, they would call you and replace the entire fixture you presently have.

We need the old units back, and our store reps are tasked with ensuring they are sent back to our main warehouse.

Best Regards,

Steve Pond
Customer Service Manager
Rolf C. Hagen Inc.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats good to hear!
did he say anything about their plans for the background?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

That is good news. 

So if we have a light fixture that hasn't had any problems yet do we have to return those as well? My light flickered for a moment the other day and I was worried, but it is still working fine as of now.

I was thinking of purchasing a second light and I have only seen them at PJ's so far. I wonder how I can find out if those are new lights with the longer lasting bulb. Would the store know? Hmm...

Thanks for the update, Morainy! Are you bringing it back to AW?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Atom said:


> That is good news.
> 
> So if we have a light fixture that hasn't had any problems yet do we have to return those as well? My light flickered for a moment the other day and I was worried, but it is still working fine as of now.
> 
> ...


yours is already flickering?
you should definately contact them, they only last 2 months its almost like clockwork


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Alan,

I'd wait until the light stops working or, like my first one, can't be used because it's strobing. Then, take it in to the store where you bought it and they should give you a new bulb. I don't think that they can reasonably ask Hagen to cover a bulb that is still working -- it might be fine.

The units have a 2 year warranty so nobody really has to worry. You can write Hagen to tell them that your bulb has died so that they'll make sure that your pet store has them in stock. They did ask me for that information and said that they'd make sure that the store had the stock.

The fixture is fine, that's the main thing. I bought 2 other Ebi lights from a BCA member who wasn't using his, and one of those has now died, too. I'll probably just buy a new bulb for that because I wasn't the original purchaser.

Maureen



Atom said:


> That is good news.
> 
> So if we have a light fixture that hasn't had any problems yet do we have to return those as well? My light flickered for a moment the other day and I was worried, but it is still working fine as of now.
> 
> ...


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

If a store issued a recall on a batch number due to safety reason, they will exchange/repair the item before it break. Check with Hagen on the ebi light and see if they will exchange before breaking.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

why a love hagen. best customer service!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Yes I agree to that they are very good with customer service...I purchased a fluval and was missing parts and they are sending me out the parts without proof of purchase as I lost the reciept didn't stop to think to hold on to it....nevertheless they are awesome....Yeahhhhhh Hagen.....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a good point, Edge. Maybe they would replace it in advance.

Hagen assured me that there's no safety issue with the light bulbs. The issue is that they burn out too soon. The new bulbs shouldn't have this issue.



EDGE said:


> If a store issued a recall on a batch number due to safety reason, they will exchange/repair the item before it break. Check with Hagen on the ebi light and see if they will exchange before breaking.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Morainy, I don't suppose Hagen told you, but any idea when the bulbs might be available in stores?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Eeeps, no, I didn't ask. Hagen asked me for the name of the store I got my Ebi from and said that they'd make sure that they had enough in stock. I haven't checked -- they're not in stores yet?

By the way, in case I didn't say it earlier, I am very impressed with Hagen's customer service. I'm particularly impressed that they took the issue about the floating background seriously enough not just to send me a tube of silicone, but to look into their assembly process.



Atom said:


> Hi Morainy, I don't suppose Hagen told you, but any idea when the bulbs might be available in stores?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i hope they get back to me soon i submitted my issue on the 8th, il try and remember to ask which stores have gotten a shipment of new bulbs here


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquariums West doesn't have any bulbs or lamps that I have seen.

PJ's has lamps, but no bulbs. Wonder if these are the lamps with the new longer lasting bulbs though.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the tanks with the new light fixtures have arrived. I was at Aquariums West today and they have their new Ebis and Floras. They've specially marked them with red dots so that you will know for sure that you have a tank with a new light.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to know. Did you get a replacement for yours? I guess the bulbs aren't available individually yet.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Hagen mailed me 3 new Ebi fixtures. They arrived today. So, some of my tanks have light again!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, my light that came with my Tank in January finally died. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement bulb or what I should do? Is it still under warranty? 

Thanks.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

there's a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone been able to speak to them on the phone? Every time I call no representatives answer.


----------

